# Origin of Modern Arnis Salutation



## Tony Torre (Nov 2, 2006)

Does anyone know the origin of the Modern Arnis salutation?  Is there any dialogue that goes with it?

Thanks,
Tony Torre
Miami Arnis Group
www.miamiarnisgroup.com


----------

